# Software ports on computer



## manishrathi (Apr 21, 2009)

I need some understanding about software ports to understand how firewall works. Most of thesed questions are hypothetical for understanding. So please reply to help remove confusion.

1) Does TCP/UDP get installed automatically with the operating system ? (I guess so, because I dont have to install TCP/UDP). If I want to uninstall TCP from the system, can I do that ?

2) Is port part of TCP and UDP ? What I mean is , if TCP/UDP is not installed, will there be no software ports available ?

3) I was doing TCP configuration while installing Active Directory. Does it mean that TCP is installed, but not configured to use on computer ? If I dont need to configure TCP/UDP on my PC, then why is it required to configure TCP/UDP for the Active Directory installation ?

4) When firewall is installed on a network, is it located before ports ? If yes, where can a firewall be located, because port is the entry point into the network and everything comes after ports ? On PC, network card accepts the data packets on some port and then other layers come in picture. So where is the firewall, is it before the port or after the port ?

thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is this for educational purpose? School assignment?


----------



## manishrathi (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh Noooooooooooo.

I have been trying to understand security issues and I am stuck just with the basics. These basics are not explained in the books that I referred to. So I decided to put it here.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

I hope that this link should cover up all your concerns regarding TCP and UDP.


----------

